# Qld: Fraser and the Sunny Coast



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Better late than never. Ive upgraded my graphics card and editing video is not such a pain anymore. Well it wont be once I sort out the editing software's problem with my raid array :twisted:

Some footage of last Novembers awesome 7 day trip to Platypus Bay on Fraser Island, snapper and a late season longtail in Sept on the Sunny Coast.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice footage Paulo, love the colour of that water around Fraser. I need to take the yak up there one day.

Joel


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

Killer fish. Brilliant Paulo


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow, I really enjoyed that. So hectic with that first hookup and lots of quick thinking on display there. Then a procession of great fish, superb Skilz man (and lady)


----------



## Foxxy (May 12, 2008)

Yak fishing porn!


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Nice work mate ,well edited and geez that water looked good at Fraser ,all I can do at the moment is watch watch the XXX fish site ;-)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A great clip Paul and that first landing shows agility and quick thinking are as important as playing the fish, and great snapper your bride nailed mate, looks more fun than rowing methinks.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Luv it Paul, the marlin jumping was pretty cool.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Cool Vid Paul you are living the Dream


----------



## FitzroyFisher (Mar 27, 2013)

love to try up there some time!


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

I can't wait to head back up to Fraser........ I would love to get up there after returning to Oz in Jan..... but my Yak.....and all my stuff will be in storage until late Jan.... so will have to be later on that we head up there......

BTW....what video editing software you use?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Awesome vid Paul, not sure how you maintain enough composure to get those first few shots with the tuna jumping everywhere. I want to get footage like this but somehow end up getting side tracked when things like that are happening around me :?



swabio said:


> BTW....what video editing software you use?


Hey Richard, try this thread for some info on editing software: http://akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=61826&p=651468&hilit=editing#p651468

Kev


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry I missed these few questions. I use the AVS suite for editing video. As Kev says, check the thread on this topic. 
On this trip we sail from Urangan in Hervey Bay all the way up to Wathumba and beyond.
You could quite easily fish these waters from a car camped at Wathumba. Though we are often 10kms off Wathumba, the fish action in close is pretty hot as well.


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

BIGKEV said:


> Awesome vid Paul, not sure how you maintain enough composure to get those first few shots with the tuna jumping everywhere. I want to get footage like this but somehow end up getting side tracked when things like that are happening around me :?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Kev and Paulo!

I know what you mean Kev.... I am always getting sidetracked when trying to capture the moments...... lol!


----------

